# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Update on shalu's 100gallon tank



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Sorry about the blurry pics, the plecos damaged my tank glass. Aquasacping is low on my priority, my main interest is collecting red/rare stem plants. There are 60-70 plant species in the tank.
Update on my 100gallon tank:








Ammania








Leftside


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Those colorful discus look awesome against the plants. Sweet tank!


----------

